# Water from a deep well ?



## sidecutter

I live in an urban setting and have often wondered about water issues in a long term event. There is a river with-in a mile. But in the area of our home maybe 400 yards is miniciple deep well and on ground storage tank surrounded by trees. I've thought it would be safe drinking water source if I could get the water out from a deep well??? Any ideas


----------



## NaeKid

You might be able to install a "decorative" water-pump in your yard that is drilled to the water-table below your home. Have your pipes and the right-of-ways marked out before bringing in the drilling rig. Once the muck is piled up on your yard, you can use it for decorative purposes in a planter around the standing hand-pump. Use the hand-pump to fill a leaky wooden-bucket that will slowly water the plants around the pump.

Multi-use and pretty too! :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

Depends on were your at. Most counties in Texas say if your on municipal water your not allowed to dig a well.


----------



## sidecutter

*Deep Well Water*

I'm in an area that I can not drill a well. I can capture water water for a garden.
We have stored water for drinking. But in a prolonged event say exceeding 120 days. I was wondering about getting water from the existing deep well if the power grid to the pumping station was down. Seem's to me it would be a good source maybe even better than the river. Hopefully the grid could recover but if not just trying to think ahead for useful resources close to home for a long term water supply if things got really bad.


----------



## Sam

Are you asking how to run the municipal deep well?

Sam


----------



## SurvivalNut

Sam said:


> Are you asking how to run the municipal deep well?


Yes, I'll ask that question..

I live in an area where all homes are zoned on 5 acre lots in the county. We are also on city water because water from our aquifer is pumped a mile away to flush the aquifer under the county dump (because of a toxic mess). The dump's aquifer flows away from us so I don't worry about it. .

Anyway, we are not prohibiuted from having wells, but NOBODY around us has one.

There is a county well head on the property across from me. It only transfers to the other end of the aquifer for the purpose above, it is not connected to the drinking water supply system.

I am saving money for a well, but in the mean time, I have thought that in a serious (permanent) SHTF scenario I would hijack that well for the public good.

My thought is to buy my 24V deep pump, batteries and solar/wind set up first. Then if I took the cap off the well I could just "plug'n play".

When my own well came in, then this scenario would go away.

Am I close?


----------



## Sam

You would need to know the diameter of the well and the depth.
It is unlikely that you could do it without pulling the existing pump and downpipe.
If you could, sure. Not something you could do on the sly but physically possible if you have teh equipment and some help.

Sam


----------



## SurvivalNut

thx..............gives me one emergency option


----------



## sidecutter

We also live on an aquifer and cannot drill a well. I was looking at the municiple existing deep well as a water source only if there was a major long term power outage and the water system is shut down. I was unaware of a 24v deep well pump. I'm going to look into it.


SurvivalNut said:


> Yes, I'll ask that question..
> 
> I live in an area where all homes are zoned on 5 acre lots in the county. We are also on city water because water from our aquifer is pumped a mile away to flush the aquifer under the county dump (because of a toxic mess). The dump's aquifer flows away from us so I don't worry about it. .
> 
> Anyway, we are not prohibiuted from having wells, but NOBODY around us has one.
> 
> There is a county well head on the property across from me. It only transfers to the other end of the aquifer for the purpose above, it is not connected to the drinking water supply system.
> 
> I am saving money for a well, but in the mean time, I have thought that in a serious (permanent) SHTF scenario I would hijack that well for the public good.
> 
> My thought is to buy my 24V deep pump, batteries and solar/wind set up first. Then if I took the cap off the well I could just "plug'n play".
> 
> When my own well came in, then this scenario would go away.
> 
> Am I close?


----------



## sidecutter

No I'm looking for a way to get water from the well if there was a power grid and system wide water shutdown. This would be a worse case situation exceeding our 120 day personnal water supply. I thought it is existing, closer than the river, possibly a safer drinking water supply. I do not want restart the system just attain water at the source.


----------



## NaeKid

sidecutter said:


> No I'm looking for a way to get water from the well if there was a power grid and system wide water shutdown. This would be a worse case situation exceeding our 120 day personnal water supply. I thought it is existing, closer than the river, possibly a safer drinking water supply. I do not want restart the system just attain water at the source.


Make friends with the maintenance-crew that takes care of the well, pumps, etc. Ask them what happens if the power was to go out for longer than 48hrs. Is there a backup plan to keep the well going. If there isn't a plan, ask them how hard it would be to install a solar-power well-pump that could be run in parallel with the main system, just in case.

Never let them know that you have 120-days worth of water already stocked up ... they just might not understand.


----------



## SurvivorSam

sidecutter said:


> I'm in an area that I can not drill a well. I can capture water water for a garden.
> We have stored water for drinking. But in a prolonged event say exceeding 120 days. I was wondering about getting water from the existing deep well if the power grid to the pumping station was down. Seem's to me it would be a good source maybe even better than the river. Hopefully the grid could recover but if not just trying to think ahead for useful resources close to home for a long term water supply if things got really bad.


I am very interested in solving this problem too... I currently live in the city and we have a well. We have a deep well jet pump in the basement and would have no way to manually pump it that I am aware of.

If it were a submersible pump there are options available if the well has at least a 4-6" casing.

Here are some links that I found while researching this topic...

Hand Water Well Pumps - Deep & Shallow @ Survival Unlimited .com
Bison Hand Water Pumps
Hand water pump operates to 350 feet or use solar power to pump water


----------

